# 6 weeks off but where do we go?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have 6 weeks off staring 25th February but cannot agree or decide where to go.

We have tried alot of site in England but alot are not open at that time or closed atm due to bad weather. Sometimes we like to go to sites and chil out in a ppol or sauna, but other times are are happy on CL's.

France is a good option and the aires are usually open. But where in pretty this time of year?

Anyone with any ideas please let us know.


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

I would drive down to Spain at least you will have some decent weather in March.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Our trip last Feb-->April to Italy had, in the main, good weather, and it was pretty cheap considering and we would recommend. Details on our blog (in sig).

Loads of aires, mainly open, shorts/t-shirt a lot of the time, quiet from tourists....


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Andrew

You could always try here, if you stay in this country.

http://www.lincolnfarmpark.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

2 years ago during Feb half term we went over to France and did all around the La Bresse area going down as far as the shore of Lake Geneva, it was one of our best trips ever and had sun and snow and the most beautiful places to visit. 

Only stayed in Aires apart from one site near the Lake which is on my pictures in the gallery. Drove around lake to Montreau with no problems at all crossing borders. 

Colmar is also worth a visit, stayed on the Municipal there I think just by the river and caught the bus at the end of the site driveway. Had a huge Stalk sat out side our van every morning.  

If you need more info on the trip just let me know, I keep a diary of all trips. 

Mandy

Apologies for wrong spellings of places.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

W have visited Italy a few times during February, both North, Venice, Florence, Pisa etc and South, Naples. We weren't in a motorhome but the weather was very good, sunny with blue skies though cold at night. Remember that February is Venice carnival though it might not coincide with your dates. We stay at a small site on the Brenta canal with a regular bus service (1 euro) directly into Venice.
Lots to do and see whatever the weather.
Wherever you choose, have a great time.
lala


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Got two weeks off driving to portugal next weekend looking for some better weather jeffro


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Just come back from Spain, France and Andorra.

Spain, apart from Javea area was cool, very. One hour inland from the Spanish coast was 1 meter of snow!. The Pyrenees was great for Skiing mind.

If I had your six weeks,

Provence and Cote D'Azur (for some reason this is now often referred to as "PACA" why?) is very nice in the springtime.

But I would head for some sunshine down in Sicily where we have never been, then head back along Cote D'azur and Provence back through Alps to UK.

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Where to go*

 No contest - make your way down to Easter in Rome. On the way Vosges/Alsace, Luzern/Lugano, Riviera dei Fiori/5 Terre, Lucca/Pisa, Siena/Saturnia/Argentario peninsula.
For where to stray www.camperonline.it - www.turismoitinerante.it - www.camping.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Come over here and do my job, I'll soon find somewhere to go


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Unless you regularly get 6 weeks off in one go, it seems worth going that bit further than you might do in a 2 week holiday. Sicily would be a good idea, fantastic place and warm and so much to see in Italy on the way there and back - or you could sail from Genoa to Sicily and then potter back through Italy as it warms up.
Good wishes and hope you have fun wherever you go.
CandA


----------

